

Hacking a car purchase is like hacking fund-raising? (Video) - nivi
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/buying-a-car

======
far33d
The thing he ignores here is the value of your own time. Call 8-10
dealerships? Two FULL weekends? On a run of the mill kind of car (like a
Honda, Toyota, etc) the most you can possibly save this way is probably
$500-$1000 (getting bank financing and selling your old car yourself are more,
and probably worth the time it takes).

I don't think it's worth my only non-working time to save that kind of money.
Now if I were buying a BMW or other high-margin car, maybe....

